# Me and my Horse.



## stormyous (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice pictures what is your horse's name


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Her horses name is Beautiful....Tiffany, good to see you here...but I sure don't consider you a "plus size rider", you look great.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

She already has a user name, Tiffany01, so I'm not sure why she created an alter. She's certainly not a new member.
_


----------

